# تصميــــــــــــ منزل ــــــم منزل 120 متر مربع



## for_me_zaki (5 أغسطس 2012)

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

إخواني أعضاء وز وار منتدى التصاميم 

جئتكم اليوم طالبا مساعدة على تصميم بيت حيرني بحيث أن :

مساحة الأرض: 120 م2

الأبعاد : 12م * 10 م

عدد الواجهات: واحدة والباقي جيران.

طول الواجهة: 10 م

أرجوا المساعدة في تصميم هذا البيت بارك الله فيكم بحيث أن المشكل كله في التهوية و دخول نور الشمس .

الطابق الأرضي: مرآب سيارة + غرفة استقبال ضيوف ( غرفة معيشة) + حمام 

الطابق الأول: غرف نوم (3 إن أمكن) + مطبخ ( إذا كان بالإمكان في الطابق الأرضي)

الطابق الثاني: غرفتي نوم واسعتين و مساحة فارغة 

ملاحظة: يمكن للمصمم تعديل ما يراه مناسبا ك ترك مكان بالطابق الأول بدون سقف ...

وهذا هو مخطط القطعة الأرضية :



و في الأخير أرجوا منكم تلبية طلبي .

مع فائق الاحترام والتقدير لل مشرفين و أعضاء و زوار منتدانا الغالي .​


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (8 أغسطس 2012)

توجه لأقرب مكتب هندسي بمدينتك ليصمم لك ما تريد


----------

